# What's the turn around time for California EIT registration?



## eaarico (Aug 15, 2014)

I've passed the FE. I submitted my application for certification as an EIT to the California BPELSG in June. They cashed my check for the application fee over two months ago so I know my application didn't get lost in the mail, but I haven't gotten any response.

I realize I'm dealing with the government here, but a two month wait can't be normal can it? Can any California EIT's give me an idea of how long this should take?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you called them and ask for the status? If i have questions i always call the board. When i submitted my reciprocity for pe to 9 states at the same time CA was the first to get all done. i think it only took like a month. They are pretty fast if everything is in order.


----------



## eaarico (Aug 20, 2014)

I went ahead and gave them a call. The women I spoke with said my certification is pending. She didn't seem surprised that I'd been waiting 2 months. I'm in a graduate program right now, not job hunting yet, so I don't mind a long wait. I was just starting to worry that something had gone wrong.


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 27, 2014)

eaarico, can you please email me with your contact info so I can review the reasons why it has taken two months? June was also the time when we working on releasing all the results from the April paper exams so that may had been why the time line extended a little more than our normal one now for EITs.

We're always trying to improve our response times and communication. I know the process is in a little flux right now due to the year round administration and we may not have worked out all the kinks in adjusting to it.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

